# Pellet Stove Top Humidifier? (Old Breadpan?)



## Don2222 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello

I know that La Nordica-Extraflame Wood pellet Stove has a very nice built-in humidifier pan for adding water.

See video in link below.
http://www.almeriaheating.com/about-pellets.php

Is there much difference with the humidifier above and and an old BreadPan sitting on top of the pellet stove with water in it?

Has anyone tried this? Does it work?

I put one on tonight to try. See red arrow below! It is very cold outside and very dry inside the house. So will this help?


----------



## joelswork (Dec 8, 2010)

we use an old cast iron tea kettle, have for years...works fairly well and adds to the cabin feel, I just added a cinnamon stick to it today and the wife loved it, she ran and blew out all the candles.  (wouldn't ever drink out of that thing though, nasty inside)


----------



## save$ (Dec 8, 2010)

Most stove shops I have been to have some attractive containers to put on stoves for adding humidity.  But for most pellet stoves,  that is just decorative.  The proof is easy. set you pan of water on the stove.  Note the reading on one of those digital gadgets that have the temp, humidity, etc on them.  Check back later in the day.  Is you pan still full of water?  Has the room's humidity improved.  If you answer yes to both of those, then it looks like you are all set.  If not, you are like 90% of pellets stove owners.   You often see pics of cats sitting on the stoves.  No chance for their being enough heat output from the top of the stove to be effective.  Most people I know have to put at least a couple of gallons of water into their humidifiers each day.  Some days need even more.    I'll tell you one way to get your stove to add humidity.  Set up a clothes drying rack in front of it and hang out your wet laundry, or put you wet gloves, hat etc on them.  They will be dry very quick.   Just make sure you are far enough from the stove with your rack so it can't tip over on the stove, or be so close to be a fire risk.  Works for me!


----------



## Tailrace (Dec 8, 2010)

save$ said:
			
		

> Most stove shops I have been to have some attractive containers to put on stoves for adding humidity.  But for most pellet stoves,  that is just decorative.  The proof is easy. set you pan of water on the stove.  Note the reading on one of those digital gadgets that have the temp, humidity, etc on them.  Check back later in the day.  Is you pan still full of water?  Has the room's humidity improved.  If you answer yes to both of those, then it looks like you are all set.  If not, you are like 90% of pellets stove owners.   You often see pics of cats sitting on the stoves.  No chance for their being enough heat output from the top of the stove to be effective.  Most people I know have to put at least a couple of gallons of water into their humidifiers each day.  Some days need even more.    I'll tell you one way to get your stove to add humidity.  Set up a clothes drying rack in front of it and hang out your wet laundry, or put you wet gloves, hat etc on them.  They will be dry very quick.   Just make sure you are far enough from the stove with your rack so it can't tip over on the stove, or be so close to be a fire risk.  Works for me!



When we first got our stove the wifey was pretty excited to put a decorative pan of water on top of it with a cinnammannaminnn stick in it to add some nice aroma to the house. The end result a few days later was a decorative pan full of some gunky looking water  :-S   :lol:


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 8, 2010)

I did a double take.  I thought you said 'bed pan'......  That would get some attention for sure!  But like most said, there really isn't enough heat up there to do any good.


----------



## joelswork (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess it depends on the stove.  Ours has the kettle steaming, not boiling and puts a gallon-2 in the air per day.  You also need to consider where the warm air is venting, as a fan blowing on a pot of water will get the humidty up a bit.  Let us know your test results, place a similar container off the stove and measure the difference.


----------



## little_hawk_59 (Dec 8, 2010)

we have a castiron kettle sitting on top of my stove and when we get to three or above you can see it steam out of the kettle.


----------



## epehubb (Dec 8, 2010)

Do anyone of you that CAN GET steam from the kettle have a temp reading from the surface of the stove top?


----------

